# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم الرياضي  اهم اخبار الانتقالات  اللاعبين والمدربين بالبطولة المغربية لموسم 2011.  2012

## GSM-AYA

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم    السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته    في هدا القسم سوف نتطرق لاهم اخبار الانتقالات اللاعبين والمدربين بالبطولة المغربية لموسم 2011. 2012   مصوحبة بالصور + الفيديوهات

----------


## GSM-AYA

توصل فريق النادي الرياضيي المكناسي إلى إتفاق نهائي مع الإطار الوطني محمد سهيل يقضي بإشراف هذا الأخير على تركيبة الفريق الاحمر خلال الموسم الرياضي القادم. 
هذا و أن الرئيس جالس محمد سهيل في غضون هذا الأسبوع من أجل الحسم في حيثيات العقد الذي يمتد لموسمين. 
و كانت أخبار تفيد على أن عبد الرحيم طاليب يقترب أكثر فأكثر من النادي الرياضي المكناسي غير أن رغبة الإطار الوطني في البقاء بفاس جعلت فارس العاصمة الإسماعيلية يتراجع عن فكرة ضمه للإشراف على كثيبة الاحمر في الموسم الإحتراف القادم.

----------


## GSM-AYA

قال فابريس أونداما، مهاجم فريق الوداد الرياضي في تصريح عقب المباراة الودية التي جمعت الفريق الأحمر بالمغرب الرياضي الفاسي (4-0) على أنه أصبح جاهزا بدنيا رغم أنه لم يستفد كثيرا من العطلة المخصصة للاعبين خصوصا و أنه لعب مباراة بغانا مع منتخب بلاده الكونغو في الثالث من يونيو الماضي. 
و أضاف : "لم أقدم مردودا متميزا في الموسم الرياضي الماضي لكن مع النهاية حاولت أن أرفع من مستواي و هو ما تمكنت من تحقيقه في إنتظار تقديم مردود أفضل في المباريات القادمة...". 
و أردف قائلا : "لقد تلقيت مجموعة من العروض القوية أهمها بورتو و براغا البرتغاليين، لومان الفرنسي، فريق من المملكة العربية السعودية لكنني فضلت البقاء في الوداد احتراما للجمهور الودادي الذي وضع ثقته في فابريس...".

----------


## GSM-AYA

صرح المدرب السويسري ميشال دوكاستيل  بشكل حصري على أن فريق الوداد البيضاوي دخل الى جو التداريب بلقاءات ودية خفيفة قصد اكتشاف اللاعبين و وضع النقط على الحروف قبل التوجه الى المعسكر المغلق ببوسكورة .
و أشار دوكاستيل على أن الوداد تأخر قليلا في العودة الى التداريب و هذا ما أثر على الجانب البدني لدى بعض اللاعبين لكنه يأمل خيرا في المعسكر المغلق القادم و الذي سيدوم الى غاية 14 من شهر يوليوز الحالي .
و في سؤال وجهه له مراسل البطولة كوم حول لقاء الأهلي ، أشار هذا الأخير على أن الجمهور يجب أن يثق في فريقه و سنحاول العودة بنتيجة ايجابية من القاهرة رغم صعوبة الخصم .

----------


## GSM-AYA

تعاقد فريق الجيش الملكي بشكل رسمي مع حارس شباب هوارة علي الكروني و ذلك لموسمين حسب ما أفادت به مصادر  
هذا و حددت منحة التوقيع في 60 مليون سنتيم مقسمة على موسمين. 
و كان اللاعب قريبا من الإنضمام إلى فريق الدفاع الحسني الجديدي الموسم الماضي غير أن إرادة اللاعب في مواصلة دراسته جعلته يغير فكرة مغادرة شباب هوارة. 
و كان الحارس علي الكروني قد أبصم على موسم جيد مع شباب هوارة حيث يعتبر من أفضل الحراس بالقسم الوطني الثاني إلى جانب عزيز الكيناني الذي غادر النادي الرياضي المكناسي مع نهاية الموسم الرياضي الحالي

----------


## GSM-AYA

جدد اللاعب رشيد الدحماني عقده مع فريق المغرب الرياضي الفاسي لثلاثة مواسم قادمة مقابل مبلغ 150 مليون سنتيم كما توصل بذلك .
و تأكد على أن اللاعب وقع لثلاثة مواسم بعدما تراضى مع المكتب المسيير في المطالب المالية مما جعله يواصل المشوار مع الماص مؤكدا حبه لجماهير العاصمة العلمية .
و بشكل حصري توصل موقع البطولة كوم بأخبار تفيد على أن اللاعب سيتوصل بالمبلغ المذكور على فترات شهرية ، حيث  أنه سيحصل على أربع ملايين و نصف شهريا لمدة موسمين اضافة الى خمسة ملايين شهريا للموسم الثالث .

----------


## GSM-AYA

أصبح اللاعب سفيان العلودي الرجاوي السابق الذي غادر الفريق الأم حيث لم يتمكن من التفاهم مع مدربه محمد فاخر ، قريبا من التوقيع لأحد الفرق الوطنية و التي طالبت ود المهاجم السريع .
و بعدما سبق لموقع البطولة كوم الحديث حول اهتمام رشيد الطاوسي باللاعب ، دخل فريق الوداد البيضاوي في الخط بجلسة خاصة تمت بين سفيان العلودي و الرئيس عبد الاله أكرم من خلالها حاول الأخير اقناع الرجاوي بالانضمام الى الجارة الحمراء .
و أشار سفيان العلودي على أنه مازال ينتظر عرض المغرب الفاسي من أجل الحسم في وجهته المقبلة خاصة و أن العرض الفرنسي غير جدي و لا جديد حول الاحتراف بالليغا الفرنسية .

----------


## GSM-AYA

تعاقد فريق الفتح الرياضي الرباطي بشكل رسمي مع مروان سعدان لاعب شباب المحمدية المنتمي لقسم الهواة و المنتخب الأولمبي المغربي إلى جانب محسن جيبلو مدافع فريق شباب الريف الحسيمي. 
و أفادت مصادر  على أن العقد الذي يربط اللاعبين مع الفريق الرباطي يمتد لموسمين. 
من جانبه، استغنى فارس العاصمة الرباط و بشكل رسمي عن خدمات الحسن يوسوفو الذي انقطعت عنه الإتصالات حيث حاول حسن مومن إلى جانب إدارة الفريق الإتصال به بدون جدوى خصوصا و أنه تلقى عرضا أجنبيا

----------


## GSM-AYA

رفض كريم فكروش، حارس مرمى الوداد الرياضي البيضاوي، عرضا من المغرب الرياضي الفاسي بعد جلسة جمعت الحارس السابق للمنتخب المغربي و وكيله أعماله منصور بمروان بناني و رشيد الطاوسي و بمنزل رئيس الفريق. 
و علمت "البطولة كوم" على أن فكروش رفض العرض جملة و تفصيلا و الذي حدد في موسمين، حيث كان سيتقاضى 100 مليون سنتيم عن كل موسم. 
و طار الحارس الدولي المغربي السابق إلى الديار اليونانية للإحتراف هناك بعدما شد الرحال في حدود الساعة الثانية عشرة و خمسة دقائق من مطار محمد الخامس بمدينة الدار البيضاء حيث سيمر عبر بلجيكا في رحلة غير مباشرة.

----------


## GSM-AYA

وقع بشكل رسمي الحارس الدولي المغربي كريم فكروش عقدا إحترافيا يمتد لموسمين ينضم بموجبه لفريق باس جيانينا اليوناني و المنتمي لدوري الدرجة الممتازة بالبطولة المحلية. 
هذا  أن كريم فكروش رفض المغرب الرياضي الفاسي من أجل اليونان رغم أنه أعطى وعدا بالتوقيع لفارس العاصمة العلمية قبل أن "يخون" العهد و يطير في منتصف النهار إلى اليونان عبر بلجيكا إنطلاقا من مطار محمد الخامس بمدينة الدار البيضاء. 
و أن كريم فكروش لم يجتز لا الإختبار الطبي و لا البدني بعدما رحبت به إدارة الفريق بشكل كبير خصوصا المدرب ستيفان ديملو الذي شيد بالحارس الدولي المغربي السابق

----------


## GSM-AYA

*جمعية سلا يتعاقد مع هشام الإدريسي*    *وقع المدرب هشام الإدريسي عقدا مع الجمعية السلاوية للإشراف على الإدراة التقنية لفارس الرقراق خلال الموسم القادم.* *الإدريسي فضل فريقه الأم على مجموعة من العروض أبرزها شباب الحسيمة وصرح أن هذا الإختيار وجداني أكثر منه عملي.* *و كان هشام قد فسخ عقده بداية الشهر الجاري مع النادي المكناسي بعدما قاده للصعود للقسم الممتاز.*

----------


## GSM-AYA

*ياسين لكحل وهشام العمراني بالوداد*     *وقع في نفس اليوم ياسين لكحل وهشام العمراني، للوداد قادمين من المغرب التطواني في صفقة بلغت 420 مليون سنتيم (300 مليون لياسين لكحل و120 للعمراني).* * إلى أن وضع العمراني معقد نوعا ما إذ أنه من المحتمل أن تشمله عقوبة إيقاف قد تمتد لـ 6 أسابيع كاملة، واعتبرت الصفقات الودادية الأقوى لحد الآن في الميركاتو الصيفي.*

----------


## GSM-AYA

*عزيز الخياطي مدربا لإتحاد الخميسات*    *بعد أخذ ورد وطول بحث عن بديل للمدرب عزيز كركاش، كان يوم الإثنين الأخير حاسما بالإعلان عن توقيع عقد لمدة سنة بين إتحاد الخميسات لكرة القدم والمدرب الوطني عزيز الخياطي، على أساس إبقاء العقد مفتوحا لكل الحالات وبالتراضي من أي طرف.. والطلب الوحيد الذي يبحث عنه فريق الخميسات هو تثبيت الوضعية بقوة داخل البطولة الإحترافية والدفاع عن المقترحات التي قدمها الإتحاد الزموري، لإنجاح عملية الإحتراف كما أن مهمة الإطار عزيز الخياطي إضافة للكبار تكوين فريق حرف (ألف) وحرف (باء) كوعاء لا ينضب ويضمن الإستمرارية.*

----------


## GSM-AYA

*الصفقات القادمة للوداد: موتيس , وادوش , الرامي ,الكروشي*     *   بعد التوقيع لثلاتي لكحل، العمراني و القدوي، فريق الوداد البيضوي حسب معلومات توصلت بها جريدة دوزيم لايف.كوم من مصادر جد مطلعة بأنه قد بدأ في البحث من جديد عن قطع غيار أخرى يمكن أن تضيف لمسة وتذهب بالفريق الأحمر بعيدا في الاستحقاقات الأفريقية والمحلية. 
رباعي أخر يتفاوض معه الوداد ويتعلق الأمر بلاعب حسنية أكادير ياسين الرامي الذي عبر عن سعادة كبيرة في حمل قميص الوداد في حين اشترط أبو القاسم حوالي 250 مليون للاستفادة من خدماته. 
جواد وادوش الذي رفض التجديد مع الجيش ولم يوقع للفريق الأسباني هو الأخر عبر عن موافقته لحمل قميص الوداد الرياضي. 
موتيس محبوب الجماهير يود المكتب المسير استعادته حيت انطلقت المفاوضات من أجل العودة السريعة للمغرب. 
عادل الكروشي والمسلسل الهشتكوكي الذي يعود من جديد فهل سينتهي لصالح الوداد ؟ عادل يعبر عن رغبة جامحة لحمل قميص القلعة الحمراء في انتظار ما ستسفر عنه الأيام القليلة القادمة. 
ياسين الرامي , جواد وادوش , لويس موتيس , عادل الكروشي هل سيحسمها أكرم لصالحه ؟  *

----------


## GSM-AYA

الحسنية تقدم مدربها إلى وسائل الإعلام 
قدم فريق حسنية أكادير مدربه الجديد الفرنسي هوبير فيليد إلى وسائل الإعلام ، في ندوة صحفية أقيمت ليلة الثلاثاء 5 يوليوز 2011 ، بإحدى فنادق المدينة،
وقد افتتح رئيس النادي عبدالله أبوالقاسم ، مشيدا بالعمل الجبار الذي قام به كل من المدربان جمال السلامي والحسن بويلاص، وذكر كذلك بالسيرة الذاتية للمدرب الجديد، الغنية بالألقاب وخاصة بفرنسا وإفريقيا، وقد سبق لمكتب الحسنية أن فاوض نفس المدرب في بحر الصيف الماضي، إلا انها لم تكتب . 
وعن الأهداف المشترطة بين الطرفين قال أبو القاسم أنها تنحصر في تكوين فريق متكامل، واحتلال المراتب الأربعة الأوائل ، مع منحه عشرة في المائة في حالة تحقيق ذلك مع نهاية الموسم الرياضي ، وأضاف أبو القاسم أن الفريق استقدم معدا بدنيا في شخص عبد الواحد فارس  في حين أنيط للاعب الدولي السابق ابن الفريق السوسي عبدالكبير أمزيان كمساعد للمدرب الفرنسي ، وعهد للحسن بويلاص كمدير تقني للفريق ن نظر للتجربة التي راكمها صحبة غزالة سوس.
وفي حديثه أكد أبو القاسم أن الفريق السوسي سيشارك في دوري مدينة الخميسات إلى جانب كل من الخميسات و الفتح والنادي المكناسي.
ولم يغفل أبو القاسم الحديث عن دسترة الرياضة من خلال الاستفتاء على الدستور الجديد. 
من جانبه تحدث المدرب الجديد والذي أبدى تفاؤله لروح التواصل بينه وبين مكونات الفريق السوسي معربا عن نفس الطموح ، ومتفائلا بمستقبل الحسنية في أفق البطولة الاحترافية.
وختم أبو القاسم قوله بتهنئة عبدالسلام حنات على الثقة التي وضعها فيه منخرطي الرجاء لتشكيل الثلث الخارج، قبل أن يمزح أما الجميع حين قال" اتمنى أن يرد لينا السي حنات فلوسنا اللي كنتسالوه ديال عمر نجدي".

----------


## GSM-AYA

يوسف المريني (أولمبيك اخريبكة)/ موسمين/ غير محددة/ تجديد عقد      
توصل فريق أولمبيك اخريبكة و يوسف المريني إلى إتفاق نهائي يقضي باستمرار الإطار الوطني لموسم أخر مع فارس الفوسفاط بعد جلسة عقدها الطرفان الأسبوع الماضي. 
هذا و كان أعضاء من المكتب المسير للمغرب الرياضي الفاسي قد ربطوا الإتصال بالمريني في وقت سابق من أجل الإشراف على فارس العاصمة العلمية غير أن تأكيد الثقة في رشيد الطاوسي غيرت كل الملامح و المعادلات. 
هذا و من بين الأهداف، التي سطرتها إدارة فارس الفوسفاط مع المريني هو المنافسة على لقب البطولة الوطنية الموسم القادم و جني ثمار تكوين فريق تنافسي، رغم أن الفريق مطالبا بتدعيم تركيبته البشرية أكثر من أي وقت مضى.

----------


## GSM-AYA

عبد الحق الطلحاوي (جمعية سلا) / ثلاثة سنوات / 85 مليون سنتيم / إنتقال رسمي 
منذ ان تم التعاقد مع صانع العاب خط وسط ميدان فريق الجمعية اسلاوية للرجاء قادما من اعارة فريق شباب الريف الحسيمي، تم اخفـاء قيمة الصفقة بين مسيري الفريق البيضاوي و الفريق السلاوي أو تغيير المضامن الحقيقية للصفقة. 
و عليه، وضعت البطولة كوم استفسـارا لرئيس فريق الجمعية السلاوية الحاج شكري و قد تمت الاجابة بعد عدة محاولات ,, اذ تم ايجاده بملعب فريق الجمعية السلاوية لكرة القدم و هو يطمئن عن تدريبات فرق الفئات الصغـرى و أكد لنا ان صفقة الطلحاوي كانت بقيمة 85 مليون سنتيـم و سيستفيد فريق الجمعية السلاوية من نسبة 30 بالمئة من انتقالـه لاي فريق قادم للاعب و ذالك على مدار 3 سنوات قادمة. 
جدير ذكره، أن الصحف المغربية أكدت في وقت سابق على أن صفقة الطلحاوي وصلت إلى 120 مليون سنتيم. 
فيما اكد ان الجمع العام لفريق الجمعية السلاوية سيكون مع نهاية الشهر الحالي مع تأكيده في نفس الوقت خروجه من الرئاسة و بصمت.

----------


## GSM-AYA

عبد الرحيم طاليب (وداد فاس)/ موسمين/ غير محددة/ رسمي     
اصبح عبد الرحيم طالب مدرب وداد فاس الاقرب لتعويض الاطار الوطني هشام الادريسي للاشراف على فريق العاصمة الاسماعلية النادي المكناسي العائد لاحضان القسم الاول بعدما استعصى بين النادي الاسماعيلي و هشام الادريسي اكمال المسيرة الموفقة و ركوب مغامرة القسم الاول و يحاول رئيس النادي المكناسي في اقرب الاجال ايجاد مدرب يلائم تطلعات الفريق ووجد ضالته في المدرب عبد الرحيم طالب الدي قضي موسمين رائعين بالرغم من قلة الامكانيات مع فريق وداد فاس الدي حافظ على مكانته بشرف و يناقش المدرب طالب عرض الكوديم اضافة الى عرض حسنية اكادير و سيحدد وجهته رسميا بعد الجمع العام لفريق وداد فاس يوم السبت المقبل و اهاء ارتباطه مع النادي الفاسي .

----------


## narosse27

مشكوووووور والله يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## GSM-AYA

*الحارس خالد العسكري سيغادر العساكر إلى الريف*     *  اقترب فريق شباب الريف الحسيمي من اقناع المكتب المسيير لنادي الجيش الملكي باعارة حارسه خالد العسكري الى الفريق لمدة سنة واحدة مقابل مبلغ مادي سيستفيد منه الحارس، حيث سيحصل على مبلغ 60 مليون سنتيم مع راتب شهري محترم يقدر بعشرة الاف درهم حسب آخر الأخبار و المعلومات التي توصل بها موقع دوزيم لايف.كوم . و للاشارة فأن الحارس خالد العسكري كانت له عروض قوية من فريق المغرب الفاسي الذي سعى الى ضمه لصفوفه ، إلا أن الحارس اختار فريق شباب الريف الحسيمي ليعود الى المنافسة و يلعب بشكل رسمي في البطولة الاحترافية .  *

----------


## GSM-AYA

*هداف الهواة جليل عبد الرزاق رسميا رفقة الكوديم*    **  *تعاقد فريق النادي الرياضي المكناسي بشكل رسمي مع الاعب خليل عبد الرزاق الذي يعتبر هداف بطولة  قسم الهواة (شطر الجنوب)  ب18 هدف، حيث تمكن من هز شباك الخصوم في أكثر من مناسبة مع فريقه النادي الرياضي السالمي.* *خليل عبد الرزاق ابن مدرسة فريق الوداد الرياضي البيضاوي، 25 سنة، جاوره المدرب عبد الرحيم طاليب لما كان مدربا للفريق الأحمر، حيث عبد الرزاق كان أنذاك رفقة فئة الشبان و الفتيان، انتقل بعدها موسم 2009 - 2010 مع التكوين المهني ، و في 2010 - 2011 لعب رفقة فريق النادي السالمي.* *و علمنا أيضا بأن التحاق اللاعب بالكوديم، جاء رغبة من المدرب الكفؤ عبد الرحيم طاليب، الذي تابعه في قسم الهواة.*  *
و قد سبق للاعب خليل مغادرة فريق الوداد البيضاوي بعد رغبته الكبيرة في متابعة دراسته، و بعدها أصبح لاعبا حرا. و قد سبق للاعب أن تعرض لمضايقات عديدة في بداياته الكروية من مشاكل عديدة أبرزها بعد ان اعتبروه أنه مصاب بمرض في القلب يستعصي عليه متابعة مساره الكروي، الا أن الضروف شائت أن تتبث العكس، و أن خليل عبد الرزاق يتمتع بكامل قوته الجسدية.*  *
هذا و ذكرت مصادر جيدة الإطلاع لموقع دوزيم لايف.كوم على أن الكوديم وقع للاعب السابق لفريق الوداد الرياضي لمدة ثلاثة مواسم.*  *و للإشارة فقد كان قاب قوسين أو أدنى اللاعب عبد الرزاق خليل من التوقيع لفريق الكوكب المراكشي في فترة سابقة لولا العرض المادي الهزيل الذي تلقاه اللاعب من مسؤولي الرفيق، و قد سبق للاعب أن أجرى استعدادت مع الكوكب المراكشي و سجل هدفين في دوري النتيفي رفقة البهجاوة، و كانت لنفس اللاعب عروض آخرى من مختلف الأندية الوطنية منها المغرب الفاسي و فريق أولمبيك اخريبكة*

----------


## GSM-AYA

*بعد رحيل فاخر و رفض روماو و عدم التوافق مع شحاتة تم اختيار سيباستيان*     *عدما انفجرت الأزمة الرجاوية التي ذهب معها المدرب محمد فاخر مغادرا القلعة الخضراء في صورة لم يكن يتوقعها الجمهور الرجاوي بعد موسم رائع حقق من خلاله النادي لقب البطولة الوطنية اضافة الى التأهل الى دور المجموعات من عصبة الأبطال الافريقية .*  *و حسب معلومات فقد حاول الرئيس عبد السلام حنات الاسراع في البحث عن بديل لفاخر خصوصا و أن الموعد أمام القطن الكامروني اقترب، مما كان اجباريا على المكتب المسيير الاتصال بالمدرب خوصي روماو للاستفسار عن حالته و امكانية التحاقه بالنسور الا أن الأخير اعتذر للجميع مؤكدا التزامه مع فريقه العربي الكويتي .*  *و في آخر الآخبار التي توصلنا بها بشكل حصري فإن فريق الرجاء البيضاوي سيعرف خلال مباراة القطن الكامروني  قيادة عبد اللطيف جريندو في مهمة جديدة للمدافع الرجاوي السابق، فيما سيساعده جعفر عاطفي لقيادة الادارة التقنية الى حين ايجاد مدرب جديد لبطل المغرب للموسم الماضي .* *و من المرتقب حسب ماتوصلنا به بشكل حصري على أن مكتب فريق الرجاء الرياضي البيضاوي سيحسم خلال الساعات القليلة القادمة في تعاقده الرسمي مع مدرب فرنسي، و يتعلق الأمر بمدرب أسيك أبيدجان الإيفواري سيباستيان ديزابر و الذي سبق له مواجهة النسور الخضر في دور ما قبل المجموعات لمنافسة عصبة الأبطال الإفريقية حيث وقف رفقة لاعبيه كخصم عنيد أمام الفريق المغربي و الذي وجد صعوبة في التأهل لولا هدف محسن متولي في الثواني الأخيرة من الشوط الثاني.*  *إلى جانب ذلك، علمت جريدة دوزيم لايف.كوم بأن مسؤولو فريق الرجاء البيضاوي قد اتصلوا بحسن شحاتة المدرب السابق للمنتخب المصري، غير ان مطالبه المادية جعلت إدارة النسور تحلق إلى الكوت ديفوار من اجل متابعة سيباستيان و الذي كان من بين المرشحين لقيادة الفريق سابقا قبل حلول امحمد فاخر الذي توج مع الفريق بالنجمة و البطولة الوطنية العاشرة.*

----------


## GSM-AYA

*السينغالي روبيز ينضم رسميا للمغرب التطواني*    *إنضم رسميا السينغالي محمد روبيز لفريق المغرب التطواني بعد توقيعه لعقد يمتد لموسمين، حيث كان قاب قوسين أو أدنى من التوقيع للوداد البيضاوي.* *ومباشرة بعد التوقيع قال محمد روبيز في تصريح إنفرادي «للمنتخب» بأنه سعيد بهذه التجربة الجديدة بعد أن كان قد خاض تجربة مع الدفاع الحسني الجديدي امتدت لأربعة مواسم، وأنه سيبذل قصارى الجهود ليسعد جمهور الحمامة البيضاء..* *وأضاف بأنه تفاجأ بتوقيعه للفريق التطواني، حيث تطلبت منه  مدة ثلاث دقائق فقط بحضور وكيل أعماله أحمد شليظة والمسؤول عن صفقات اللاعبين بالمغرب التطواني عماد أبرون الذي أكد «للمنتخب» بأن صفقة روبيز ستشكل الحدث في البطولة الوطنية.* *وكان محمد روبيز قد خاض تجربة إحترافية بالسعودية بعد مغادرته الدفاع الحسني الجديدي، حيث لعب للإتفاق والحزم، وقد قضى مع هذا الأخير ثلاث سنوات.* *وقد إلتحق روبيز بمعسكر الحمامة البيضاء الذي يجريه بالعاصمة الإقتصادية الدار البيضاء تحت إشراف المدرب عزيز العامري الذي وقع هو الآخر عقدا لموسمين مع الفريق.*

----------

